
Shared vehicles could make cities dramatically more livable - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2016/7/28/12294214/shared-vehicles-livable-cities
======
chrisbennet
The obvious question is how will car sharing effect commuters? "Rush hour"
represents a demand peak that sharing cars might not change. As long as people
want to go to work around the same time, car sharing will be a difficult nut
to crack.

